# I got a free Centurion



## blown240 (Aug 5, 2019)

My buddy was going to set this out to the trash.  Its a Centurion Le Mans, made sometime between 70 and 75.  His Uncle bought it new.  Its in surprisingly good shape, I couldn't let it get tossed....


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2019)

Got yourself a good dependable 10 speed there! If it fits, you're all set to go. Rubber even looks good. Keeper!


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 5, 2019)

Sweet bike, nice detailing around the lugs. Amazing what some people see as trash, but lucky for those of us that don’t. Great save, enjoy the ride.


----------



## juvela (Aug 5, 2019)

-----

Serial format and placement should give an idea of actual manufacturer.

IIRC some were reportedly done by Miyata but there was more than one vendor for products of this marque.

The same bicycles were also sold under the Ventura badge.

Extensive serial discussion here:

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...ber-guide.html?highlight=asian+serial+numbers

Specific dating -

If desired, you should be able to find a specific date by checking the components for their date codes.

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm 

-----


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 5, 2019)

Actually, you have a first generation - actual first shipment of Centurion LeMans. 

One of the first bicycles with a Centurion logo.

Long story short - this down tube decal on this bicycle- if you could look underneath, 
would say Raleigh.

Check the spacing of the headbadge holes - they will be the same as the Raleigh headbadge 
of the same vintage.

Raleigh canceled the purchase order for the Japanese built bicycles to replace the English 
built models when the bicycles were on the water.

I believe it was 1970/71 when this took place 

Not certain of actual number, but I believe their were less than 300 of these imported.
.
A real find and a bicycle for every Centurion enthusiast.



.


----------



## blown240 (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow, thats pretty cool.   Thanks for the info!!

This bike is a little small for me, and I'm not a huge road bike guy.   So if its something that a Centurion enthusiast would want, I would sell it cheap.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2019)

what kind of fool throws a good bike away?  I got a similar yet different bike a few years back when the guy came to the body shop where I was working and asked if he could toss it in the dumpster! rode it some and sold it for $100.00 later


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2019)

-----

Regarding Centurion headplates -

there are three sizes depending on size of frame

smallest of coure in use here

-----


----------



## blown240 (Aug 6, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what kind of fool throws a good bike away?  I got a similar yet different bike a few years back when the guy came to the body shop where I was working and asked if he could toss it in the dumpster! rode it some and sold it for $100.00 later





I actually got 3 bikes from him, all decent.  The other 2 are a late 90s Gt mountain bike, and a mid 2000s full suspension MTB.  They were all going to get set out.  He was cleaning his garage and the space was more important...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2019)

I have a buddy like that. never sells things, he'd rather just throw them away. I have benifitted greatly by his incredible wasteful personality.

he recently moved from California to Arizona. I got a Park truing stand, tension gauge and spoke wrenches. bought a $2700.00 bike for $300.00, with $300.00 worth of extra wheels,  a brand new Kershaw knife and two knife sharpeners. several years ago he gave me a 1972 BMW that belonged to a friend of ours.

he's have tossed those bikes too.


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 6, 2019)

What a nice piece of history.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 8, 2019)

What a great looking bike that was apparently taken care of. I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding it a good home!

@100bikes ...thanks for a piece of bicycle history! I had no idea about that!!


----------

